# Setting up a nursery



## Chilminder (May 25, 2009)

Hi I am wanting to know if anyone could give me any information at all on setting up a nursery in cyprus ive tried to find some and I cant find any at all.

I would like to know the laws on opening a nursery if there are set hours you are allowed to be open etc. the minimum qualifications, child teacher ratios etc.

I would also like to know the licences required, any certificates such as fire, health and safety etc. and how they are obtained.

How you register with social services? if you have to register with the ministry of education and what educational programmes do they follow in the nurseries over here.

Any other information would be great too, such as how long all of this would take? Thank you so muc


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chilminder said:


> Hi I am wanting to know if anyone could give me any information at all on setting up a nursery in cyprus ive tried to find some and I cant find any at all.
> 
> I would like to know the laws on opening a nursery if there are set hours you are allowed to be open etc. the minimum qualifications, child teacher ratios etc.
> 
> ...


As you are already advertising yourself as a childminder I am surprised you havnt already looked into this.
I would be very careful about taking children in without first making sure of the legal aspects. You must also make sure that you register with social insurance and tax and pay your dues or you could be in serious trouble if you are found not to be paying contributions when you are working.
A guy we know was just 1,000 euros in arears and he was threatened with the police coming to arrest him. He had to borrow the money to pay or he wouldhave been locked up. The social insurance people are worse than the tax office for this sort of thing.
So please be careful that you do everything properly, do not risk getting into bother with the government agencies.

Veronica


----------

